# For walking on front knees



## chelsea (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi there, new to goats. My doe, Bella, came with the herd a purchased. Very good people! I say that bc I don't believe she was sold to me on false information. Anyways she was walking on her knees when I purchased her, owners said they accidentally clipped her hooves to close. Well poor thing is still walking on them a couple weeks later. No other symptoms, happy lady, just walks on her knees. Anything I can do to help her out? She is pregnant, bred before clipping. Have a vet coming out this afternoon to check FIL cattle, anything I should bring up to him if he looks at her?


----------



## chelsea (Sep 28, 2016)

Herd is negative for CAE but I can retest. She has loose minerals available to her, she is in our overgrown ' brush' field. Getting peanut hay, alfalfa is hard to get here. This is the same hay the herd was on before. She is 5yrs old. Recently dewormed. Noble goat dairy parlor 16, with boss and calf manna added.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

If your vet is coming out I would definitely check her.

She could be foundered. (Laminitis)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely have the vet take a look at her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Founder or pregnancy toxemia comes to mind. When is she due? How many pounds of grain is she getting per day?

Do you see any obvious injury to the hooves? or up between the toes?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Founder is what comes to mind..if so, i had one do that..vet told me bruised pads which delayed treatment..took alot to fix her...no grain at all..weekly trims, ice water soaks which she loved..find the weak spot..like for mine..leaving a little wall taller then pad helped her..Emmy is walking perfect now..but it was not a quick fix..


----------



## chelsea (Sep 28, 2016)

Vet looked her over. Not founder! Believe that since previous owners trimmed hoof too short, her hooves hurt so she walked on her knees. Then the tendons tightened. So she was more comfortable on her knees. Gave her an anti-inflammatory shot and she was up and moving. Gave me some to give her for the next few days. I'm going to give her the shot and then walk around a little bit to loosen up those tendons


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well that is an easy fix : ) so glad


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's way better than founder which can have long term detrimental effects! Glad she is feeling better


----------



## chelsea (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes! I'm so happy! I'm an expect the worse kinda person, so this news was very pleasant to hear!


----------



## chelsea (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the quick and informative replies. And thanks for asking how she is doing! That is why I love this forum!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad you figured it out!


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi there. I wonder if you can help please. Do excuse my non technical language.

I am concerned about the pad on one of my goats knees. She scuffed the knee somehow so I cleaned it with pink stuff from vets in tepid water and dried it and sprayed it with white spray designed to dry the wound up and let it heal. I then covered it with non stick dressing and bandaged it with that blue stretchy tape that sticks to itself. I changed the dressing daily and it healed completely.

But a few weeks later she somehow did the same again and I took exactly the same action but one day the non stick dressing had slipped and when I took the dressing off she pulled and as the wound had wept and then dried.... The pulling caused damage. The wound bled but soon stopped but now instead of healing the wound appears worse. I've changed the dressing daily for three days hoping for progress but today it looked like the knee wasn't covered in skin. I was horrified. The vet doesn't seem concerned and says see how we go. The goat is eating fine and doesn't seem distressed by it but I feel concerned about it.

Any ideas please?

Many thanks.


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry if I've not written this in the correct place. As well as not being very knowledgeable medically I am also useless at using forums.


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh. Just for info... A farmer has suggested just spraying with blue antibacterial spray???


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This does sound serious. I think it is time for another visit to a vet. In the meantime, do you have nitrofurazone ointment?
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...lth-fura-zone-02-nitrofurazone-ointment?rfk=1


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

mariarose said:


> This does sound serious. I think it is time for another visit to a vet. In the meantime, do you have nitrofurazone ointment?
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...lth-fura-zone-02-nitrofurazone-ointment?rfk=1


Hi there and thanks so much for responding. I am in the UK so can't get furazone. Will get back to vets today but meanwhile is there anything similar that is available in UK please? Many thanks


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, yes, the UK is a different situation. It is my understanding that antibiotics are much more restricted there. Do you have access to any kind of petroleum jelly? A new jar of what we call Vaseline should be pretty sterile and may keep her knee lubricated and protected until you can see the vet. Garlic cloves blended up and added to some grain will act as a natural antibiotic for her immune system, as will Vitamin C. But I definitely recommend a vet


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes thanks I have vase line. I rang vets and they are calling me back so hopefully it won't be too long. She isn't distressed and the wound isn't smelly or infected so am thankful for small mercies. Vet may be right and perhaps it will still just heal over of its own accord but keeping it moist seems to go against it scabbing over. It feels like it would benefit from fresh air but then she would damage it more....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Were she mine, I'd keep it covered with a thick coating of (clean) Vaseline and a bandage. I can't decide for you.


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes. You are right. Many thanks again. I am so worried.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can believe you are worried. This sounds serious. Anything from the vet yet?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You may well get more attention, and thereby better advice, if you start your own thread. 

To do so, at the top of the screen are tabs, Home, Articles, Forums, etc. Click on Forums, scroll down to choose the forum titled, Health and Wellness. 

Click on that, ignore the sub-forum titled Parasites (because this isn't about parasites), and then click on the dark button Post New Thread. 

Type in your title, type your problem with all your pertinent information, then click the dark button Create Thread. 

I know that it should first be Create Thread and then Post New Thread, but it isn't.

We're here for you.


----------



## DJH123 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for that. Sorry about delay in responding. I eventually got to speak to vet and sent her a photo as it looked horrible. She has assured me that it isn't infected and will heal albeit that it might take some time. I went in and she gave me some ointment in funny snap off pots as well as a variety of super soft dressings. We've got to change it again tomorrow and see how she is. She loved the new dressing and gel and is quite settled and eating for England....


----------

